# Pickens to fish and camp 3-7-2104



## Bama Dave (Oct 22, 2013)

Headed back to Pickens 3-7-2014 to fish and camp for the weekend. Should be hitting the beach to fish around 10am friday. Hopefully the pompanos will start running if not looking to catch more bull reds. I will post up a report each evening. Talk at yall later. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doddtastic (Feb 26, 2014)

I will be down there around 9 on saturday, leaving at 5 friday night.. (14 hour drive).. hopefully the fish are hitting ! :thumbup:


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good luck & tight lines


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

there is gonna be quite a few of us out at langdon beach on saturday all day and night. come on by if you guys want. gonna be running out baits for sharks as well


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Good luck guys !!! Ya'll stop by if you get a chance.


----------



## Bama Dave (Oct 22, 2013)

pompano67 said:


> Good luck guys !!! Ya'll stop by if you get a chance.


Try to get over there later in the afternoon. Looking forward in meeting some of y'all. :thumbsup:


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

probably hit 2nd parking lot tomorrow in the a.m.


----------



## Doddtastic (Feb 26, 2014)

one more class for the day, track practice, then finally heading out! hope to see ya guys this weekend ! 
-let the fish be hitting please...


----------



## Bama Dave (Oct 22, 2013)

Good time at Pickens for the weekend. One bull red measuring 34" around 1:30 pm on friday afternoon. With the sun only shining in and out all weekend and the northern wind blowing the whole it was a bit chilly fishing. Still enjoy the camping and hooking up with a good one friend. We had a blast. Hopefully the pompanos will be here soon and enjoy caught some for the queen. Hope to see be back on the beach again soon. Later BD


----------



## Bama Dave (Oct 22, 2013)

Jason caught the only fish during the camping weekend. Still waiting for the pompanos to start running the beach. Alittle chilly would be an understatement for the past weekend. Of course today its freaking 81 degrees without a cloud in the sky. Oh well maybe next weekend. Later BD :thumbsup:


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

It was good to meet you Dave.Thanks for stopping by..Let me know when you head back and we'll chase a few..


----------



## Kefhllie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Photoguy504 (Feb 6, 2014)

can anyone recommend a tent camp site close to ft pickens for the weekend of May 23-25 pickens is booked


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Okay Bama Dave, send pictures and tight lines and have a great time enjoy the sun and weather! :thumbsup::yes:


----------

